# Iowa Chops



## capitalist swine (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello all, Im new to smoking (only helped my brother a few times) just got a smoker to Christmas and cant wait to start. Thank goodness I'm a pig farmer and have plenty to practice with! 

Like I mentioned I am brand new so please forgive any stupid questions! If anyone has any sage advise or pointers I am all ears!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - be sure to take Jeff's 5 day course and ask lots of questions. Glad to have you with us


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 7, 2010)

Howdy & welcome!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 7, 2010)

AGAIN,  IT"S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!

I think half the states population is now members here

WELCOME, glad ya found us!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

How to post Qview to Forum:

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 7, 2010)

no stupid 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






's here my friend just ask away & show us what ya got.
alot of pork to practice with oh wow


----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## bassman (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Also, thank you for helping to supply us with the meat products we love for our smoking addiction.


----------



## jdt (Jan 7, 2010)

welcome from des moines, can we just order now or do you want to get to know us a little before we start trying to buy meat from ya


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 7, 2010)

First off welcome to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, and don't be shy with any questions you have. We have a friendly membership with folks who like to share good times.


----------



## treegje (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## iamaxxer (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello to another Iowan... what area you from?


----------



## capitalist swine (Jan 7, 2010)

Im from Huxley, It right between Ames and Ankeny.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just over the way in Nevada


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the way you're thinking JDT!  

Welcome from another Hawkeye, down in Des Moines.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## meateater (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## capitalist swine (Jan 8, 2010)

Perhaps we can work something out.


----------



## iamaxxer (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm from Waverly... north of Waterloo...


----------



## capitalist swine (Jan 8, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how many Iowas do we have here?


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 8, 2010)

probly over 100, 15-20 active regularly


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 8, 2010)

search show 98, but not all have "Iowa" in there location.


----------



## point blank (Jan 8, 2010)

Fairbank here, just NE of Waterloo


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm getting ready to order a knfe from a maker in Fairbank.


----------



## bbqmaverick (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  No stupid questions here.  If anyone gives you any crap and says it's a stupid question they don't belong here.  Good to see another Iowan here.


----------



## new vision (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome from Southern Iowa!!! Now you did it, I'm going to have to go to Fareway for some Iowa Chops!!!


----------

